# QLD Mackay My dream fish, now with video



## YakN00b (Jun 9, 2008)

As planned I met up with Scholly at Harbour beach this morning. Conditions were not as good as in Victoria that ultimate kayaking state but we made do :twisted: . 


















Just as I was about to launch Shambles appeared and we had a bit of a natter while he checked my rig out and then I was off trolling along the break water where I met up with Scholly.









Conditions were calm for the 1st hour or so and we decided to head for Slade Island and see what happened after a while bust ups and birds started appearing









We drifted around over a bit of reef for a while to no effect and the wind had come up slightly so we decided to head around to the north side of Slade Island









I was casting using a Bag on my my spin outfit and I changed lures on the baitcaster to no avail as the bmag got all the attention. I started catching small Cod among the rocks at almost a fish a cast. all in I think I caught about 8 of them with the biggest going about 30cm. 









This fellow also fancied the Bmag









At one point some baitfish decided to join me in the kayak









After some time drifting in the flat conditions we decided to head back towards the harbour wall and see what was up. About 20m from the break water at the harbour mouth my new Diawa rod buckled over and the Sienna reel started screaming as the 20lb braid poured off the reel.
I quickly wound my other lure in and the battle started.
I wasnt sure what it was I suspected a Golden Trevally and I could feel it was bigger that the others I have caught, initially I was doing circles just off the break water and then the fish took off east towing me at between 4 and 6km/h while I tried to get line back and it would take the line back and some more everytime.

I was giving the rod and line as much curry as I dared with the braid playing notes as my fingers inadvertently touched it, after about 15 minutes I saw some colour and thought it was a big Golden Trevally but I was wrong it was a Giant Trevally and it was big. I eventually got the gaff in and managed to stuff the fish into the hatch.









I set off to cover what looked like around 1km back to the break water and met up with Scholly again and we called it a day and headed in.
Scholly on his way to check the spoils out.









The tape measure said 1.01m and the arms said heavy.

















Scholly with the beast









The scale says 32lbs or 14kg

















Ever since I saw a GT in the fishing mags I have wanted to catch one and now I have to say I am stoked is an understatement

Some video of the encounter only problem is the camera turned off for some reason just before I landed the fish


----------



## sunshiner (Feb 22, 2006)

Well done Yaknoob. They are tough customers, aren't they. Had to have a giggle at your niggle at the Mexicans :lol:


----------



## bigyakka (Mar 18, 2009)

WOW WOW WOW WOW WOW WOW you have got to be shitting me that is a great fish and all i can say is WOW WOW WOW WOW WOW. Congrats mate what an effort


----------



## ant (Aug 28, 2008)

Very nice fish certainly filled up the hatch well done   
Regards
Ant


----------



## ArWeTherYet (Mar 25, 2007)

That's a nice GT Noob, good on ya mate.


----------



## 2Pies (Nov 11, 2007)

Well done! That is an AWESOME GT.
I want one of those for Christmas.


----------



## mark (Sep 3, 2007)

Nice fish brother, I'll have to come up to Mackay and check it out one day.


----------



## YakN00b (Jun 9, 2008)

I forgot to say that while I was fighting that fish a twat in a boat came blatting past at full tilt about 50m in front of me, he seemed to hear my load swearing and cursing and slowed down when he saw me gesticulating. I would have hunted him down if he had busted my line thats for sure


----------



## solatree (May 30, 2008)

:shock: :shock: :shock: :shock: :shock:

Fatastic NOOb...Congratulations.


----------



## YakN00b (Jun 9, 2008)

eric said:


> Nice job n00b, really nice job.
> 
> A Giant Trev that size on 20lb, get it in for HOF for sure.


Seems its 2nd place in HOF, I am still freaking out about it I cant imagine the power in a real big one it must be mindblowing


----------



## topgunpete (Jul 19, 2009)

Brilliant, even if it wasn't caught in Vic.


----------



## Kitfox (Aug 13, 2009)

TC, I hate to be the bearer of bad news but mate, you have to go offshore to get them :lol:

Very tasty Mackeral mate. You know peaple actually pay to throw up like you did today. They say it cleanes the system. They even pay for the privalige and you got it for nothing. Bargain I recon.

cheers Mate
Graeme


----------



## bungy (Jan 1, 2008)

Hey Noobs
Champion effort mate and a memorable catch.I have seen GT's that size around the rocks at Black's Beach.You will now have to come and show me how it's done !!!!!


----------



## grinner (May 15, 2008)

fantastic noob , heartiest congrats pete


----------



## PalmyMick (Nov 22, 2007)

great fish noob!!!!!!!! what a cracka, the move up there has seemed to bring you good mojo mate.
cheers mick


----------



## ringo (Oct 3, 2008)

Awesome fish! Well done.


----------



## dru (Dec 13, 2008)

Bloody hell - way to go Duanne. GT is definitely on my want list, dont really expect to do on a yak though. Wow!


----------



## sbd (Aug 18, 2006)

Nice one Noob, serious blurter!


----------



## Brownie (Aug 15, 2007)

Great catch, hows the arms feeling, 

I think I will have to start following you everywhere and pick up the scraps that you leave.

Excellent job


----------



## kas (May 5, 2009)

Great job Duane, thats one fine fish the brother.


----------



## mcbigg (Jul 14, 2007)

Bloody nice fish!

Good work mate and a great report with photos as well. Awesome stuff.


----------



## FishinRod (Mar 2, 2007)

Dwayne,
That's a great fish. Well done. That would have been an awesome fight on 20lb line.


----------



## YakN00b (Jun 9, 2008)

Thanks guys I am still walking on air 



Brownie said:


> Great catch, hows the arms feeling,
> 
> I think I will have to start following you everywhere and pick up the scraps that you leave.
> 
> Excellent job


Marcus just in the right place at the right time thats all


----------



## shambles (Dec 11, 2009)

Wow Noob, that's the dream isn't it. I can't wait to get geared up to catch anything let alone a brilliant fish like that. Great work.


----------



## spooled1 (Sep 16, 2005)

Top fish. Would have been a cracker fight from the yak. Can see why you had it on the dream list. 
Sometimes off the rocks we can't the pick the run and have been caught out calling 5kg trevs for 10kg jew. Top fish mate.


----------



## garyp (May 30, 2008)

Holy flange Batman! That is absolutely spectacular...

Well done mate, I am seriously green with envy.

gary


----------



## DougOut (Dec 31, 2006)

nice work Noob ..... I must say, you appear to be a whole lot Happier then Mr.GT in those shots ..... and why not. 8)


----------



## AJD (Jul 10, 2007)

Duanne - great fish mate. Well done champ. Nothing like that at Wello this morning!


----------



## Davey G (Jan 15, 2006)

cracker GT there Duane, well done. The mighty Sienna reel did well to manage to stop that thing!

dont fortet to enter it in the summer species comp


----------



## Baitman (Aug 1, 2009)

Great Fish - well done!


----------



## YakN00b (Jun 9, 2008)

In my excitement I confused the measurements of the fish its not 1.1m it was 1010mm so I will call it 1m


----------



## rob316 (Oct 2, 2007)

That changes the whole story then !!!. :shock: ..everyone take back their congratulations then !!!.  ..not to bad with the corrected measurement - but not great anymore :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## dru (Dec 13, 2008)

Yeah, bugger it. Only 1m then. Pfft, you'll have to try harder. Measly 1m GT... not! Fantastic fish.


----------



## Lumpy (Oct 31, 2009)

Great fish mate i have been trying to catch one like that for a real long time.


----------



## riverrat (Jun 3, 2009)

hey mate thats awesome well done


----------



## Slide (Oct 25, 2007)

Hi Noob,

I'm in Mexico as we speak (Victoria). Awesome fish well done.


----------



## blahger (Feb 6, 2009)

Ball tearer n00b! Congrats!


----------



## Scholly (Jul 3, 2009)

Congrats on the huge GT Yakn00b. At one stage i was i thought i might have to call Air sea search & rescue as you were getting towed out towards New Zealand. Mate you did well to land the fish especially since you hooked him straight after the paddle back from Slade Island, had to fight him and then paddle back.(I was totally knackered myself).That GT made my 10cm wrasse look small.


----------



## YakN00b (Jun 9, 2008)

Scholly said:


> Congrats on the huge GT Yakn00b. At one stage i was i thought i might have to call Air sea search & rescue as you were getting towed out towards New Zealand. Mate you did well to land the fish especially since you hooked him straight after the paddle back from Slade Island, had to fight him and then paddle back.(I was totally knackered myself).That GT made my 10cm wrasse look small.


I was pretty knackered, thanks for hand getting the kit back to the car it would have taken me 4 trips on my own


----------



## boc (Feb 17, 2009)

Santa came early for you, great fish.

cheers
Ben


----------



## spottymac (Aug 29, 2005)

Great catch there Noob, A Big GT they go hard, what a good battle,


----------



## YakN00b (Jun 9, 2008)

Seems I made the Sunday Mail today. Good for the ego that and just to keep it balanced I caught tiddlers all weekend


----------



## Dodge (Oct 12, 2005)

An incredible capture Duane, well done mate.


----------



## hardyaka (Dec 22, 2008)

What a bloody stonker :shock: :shock: :shock: 
good going on stopping a powerhouse like that from destroying your gear mate, god knows he would have tried&#8230;.
and congrats on landing a fish you've been after for so long,,, well done mate


----------



## yaktopia (Nov 30, 2008)

Lap it up...thta is sensational!


----------

